# Need help in aligning timing belt



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I recently replaced the heads on my 1989 Maxima V6 3.0L sohc. I noticed the Oil Pump outer casing has been chipped where the alignment mark matches to the crank sprocket and it is not visible. The #1 & #4 pistons are sitting at the top of the block when the heads were put on, but I still need some help in locating the position of the mark on the oil pump housing in case the cams move when I reattach the sprockets.
Are there any measurements available that could tell me where that mark should be - like 2" from bottom dead center of the pump?
Any help would be appreciated - I bought this car new and have 300M was running great until rear exhaust manifold cracked!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/49/c6/0900823d801f49c6.jsp

This should help.


----------

